# Boo



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

I've had an account here since 2003, but I've been a terribly infrequent visitor. I'm back today because I've finally crossed the last threshold of pet ownership. I've lost my very first fur baby.










This is Boo. Or, I guess, was is now the proper way to say that.

She was just shy of her 14th birthday. August 26, 2002 - August 7, 2016.

We lost her way too soon, IMHO.










Missing her so much. So I want to talk about her. About who she was. 
She was a talker. Oh boy was she a talker! Vocal is an 



understatement. She’d talk to anyone about anything. She’d talk too much sometimes, and I’d tell her how much of a nudge she was. She liked to yell at us. Most often for a treat or a sink drink - she never liked bowls of water. Fresh was best. 



And she was a foodie! She would try anything, and she loved so many things. People food was her big excitement of any day. She even loved tomato sauce! Whether from pizza or meatballs; she ate cut up spaghetti! I have a video I posted just a few weeks ago of her eating it!


She had a thing for that pressed chicken from Subway. I don’t know why! But she got more excited for it than almost anything else. She’d practically crawl in my lap for it - and Boo was not a lap cat! No sir! She’d snuggle my mom, but always off to the side. She had to have her own space. Didn’t like to be picked up or held. Which frustrated me as I’m a hugger of cats.


Loved milk, and little bits of cheese. Wasn’t fond of fruit. It was the only food that never interested her. She liked the smell of a lot that she didn’t eat, like coffee. If she didn’t like to smell or eat it, it was rare!


She loved watching the birdies out the front window and chirping at them. We called it her raptor noise. And she loved the sunshine. She was a sunshine girl. One of her many many nicknames…


Boo-nana, Boo-Boo, Boo-chica, Boo-bunny, Boo-girl, Boo-baby, baby girl…


She could be a pest. She was mischievous and adventurous. Loved exploring and investigating, which got her the moniker Investigator Boo, complete with a theme song! 



She was also sensitive, and knew if you were sick, making her Dr. Boo. 



She liked to be sung too, especially nursery rhymes by my mom. Nick knack paddy whack was a favorite. She’d settle down to sleep by #8.
She liked blankies, especially fleece. Liked to be covered up and tucked in. 



She liked to help my mom cook, or rather supervise and yell at her as she cooked. 



She had lots of hiding spots she’d go to so little brother Drizzle couldn’t find her. 



She filled the house with so much energy and life. She was a busy body who got in everyone’s business. 



She taught us all so much. Showed us what it meant to have and love an animal; especially my mom who’d always been afraid of them. A lot of my moms friends were outright shocked to find out she’d fallen in love with a cat, and called herself Grammy.


I miss her so much more than I thought was possible. I’d forgotten how powerful grief was. I didn’t think it would hurt so much. I’m just so much more lost and devastated than I expected. She added so much to our lives.











Her "brother" Drizzle is still with us. And he's doing alright, for the most part. I think he understands she won't be coming back. We got her ashes the other day, and I put the box down on the floor. He sniffed it for a while and then nugdged it with his head a few times. I think he understood, but how can I be sure? I've told him vocally, and we've made a few changes - we briefly took up her food bowls before putting them back because it was too sad.

I really wish we knew what took her from us. Is there an appropriate place to discuss her final weeks, and what happened with her? Because its a mystery to us, not even the vets really know, and while we likely never will know for sure, I thought perhaps if I shared what happened with her maybe someone would recognize it and know something?

Thanks for taking the time to look this over. I apologize that it was so long. 

:blackcat


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

A memoir is not too long. Plainly, she was a special cat. (Well, they all are.) I'm sorry you've had this experience, but they just do not live long enough. The Rainbow Bridge is always *right there*. Let yourself mourn. Let Drizzle mourn. Give plenty of attention and lovings to the other mourners. It's so hard and sneaks up when least expected. I guess it never really goes away altogether. 

Lovely pictures, and so hard to get them when the cat is black. 

Much sympathy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Mylita (Jan 23, 2013)

I just lost a cat myself, I feel for you. I know my remaining cat, Ivan, is mourning his sister. It is so painful and it takes time to process the grief. Boo sounds like such a terrific character and she had a great life with you. Please take care of yourself and Drizzle. 

Mylita


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of Boo.  If you have questions about symptoms she might have had and what could have caused them, maybe the health forum is somewhere you could try? I do have to say, though, that you should be prepared to accept that you may never know. I still don't know what caused my Margaux's very sudden passing, and it was very hard to let that go and to just accept that I won't ever know. I even considered a necropsy, but I was also warned by the vets that sometimes necropsies won't reveal a cause either. 

Sending hugs on the loss of your beautiful girl.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Boo was a very special girl and you gave her a wonderful life. She will always be with you.

Hugs to you.


----------



## MrPurryMotors (Nov 17, 2003)

As hard as it is on me, its so much worse for my Mom. Boo was her shadow. Her constant companion. She never had a pet growing up, never even wanted one. She became Boo's person when Boo was a little over a year old, and they where best friends ever since, and now its just so sad.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

It's a very strange thing, mourning. So much pain when we mourn, but somehow it's even worse when we watch someone we love mourning too. It's double pain. When the gray cat died, my calico mourned and although I was heart-broken, seeing her mourn was just terrible. Talk about feeling utterly helpless.... Much sympathy to your mom... and to you... love is joy *and* love is pain - hand in hand.


----------



## StormChaser (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Boo. What a beautiful girl.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Many, many (((HUGS)))
Rest in Peace Boo, what a Beautiful and Special girl...
Sharon


----------

